# Welcome Nyrius... New Sponsor at HTS!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Nyrius* is now a sponsor at Home Theater Shack. Since 2003 Nyrius has been passionately committed to developing connectivity solutions that exceed the expectations of even the most dedicated home theater enthusiasts.

Nyrius has quickly grown to become a leader in wireless 1080p transmitters and receiver systems. Conveniently place your HDTV anywhere you want without the hassle of installing messy cables with the Nyrius ARIES™ family of wireless high definition A/V senders. Each device broadcasts all your media in razor-sharp, uncompressed high definition for a wireless HDMI experience unrivalled in quality and convenience. With signals that range from 30ft to a *category-leading 160ft*, you’re free to arrange your living room without being tied down by your HDMI-compatible devices for the clean, complete home entertainment setup you’ve always envisioned. 

Recently Nyrius has entered into Bluetooth connectivity and now has a line of Bluetooth Music Receivers. With aptX technology, Nyrius lets you stream your favorite music playlist from your smartphone or tablet in crystal clear quality to any home stereo system.

The future of media streaming is a connection away!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack!!!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack! Always nice to have another Sponsor. :T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Pretty impressive stuff, welcome to HTS


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Very impressive. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I was checking out their products earlier and I agree they are very interesting. I believe Peter has some of them that he is reviewing.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS - glad to have you aboard!


----------



## jdhatfield (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice stuff, welcome to the Shack!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome to the Shack! I can't wait for Sonnie to put out the new shirts with all the sponsor's on them. Hope there affordable. Maybe some hoodies as well.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Definitely an impressive line-up.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> I was checking out their products earlier and I agree they are very interesting. I believe Peter has some of them that he is reviewing.


Late to the game here but yes, stay tuned for a review featuring a couple of Nyrius wireless products. Welcome to HTS Nyrius!


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I may need a product like theirs for my new setup (if I ever get the chance to do it). I'll be using a projector in the back of the room, but the source will be in the front. It's either wireless or run an HDMI cable along the ceiling. I'll keep Nyrius in mind for that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am very curious about the wireless HDMI and if there is any lag.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm also interested in whether they use the uncompressed standard or the compressed standard for wireless HDMI. I'm forgetting the names of each now. Perhaps they use both, depending on the product.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome to the Home Theater Shack, glad you could join us, Nyrius!


----------

